
14 Poisoned by Wild Death Cap Mushrooms in California - Mz
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/death-cap-mushroom-poisoning_us_5932249ce4b0c242ca244615
======
Alex3917
One has to wonder what they thought they were. There aren't any beginner-safe
lookalikes.

~~~
RubberSoul
People have been known to mistake them for _volvariella volvacea_ or _amanita
brunnescens_.

The article doesn't say how young the specimens these people ate were.
Mushrooms that seem obvious as adults can be harder to identify when young.

